# Workout Equipment



## Tayyab (Jun 30, 2009)

*Workout Equipment forum?*​
Yes770.00%No330.00%


----------



## Tayyab (Jun 30, 2009)

A forum for people to discuss equipment they use to workout and to gain feedback on it. Where to buy it from, How much it is worth and etc.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I think most people use gyms mate, so just use what is in them


----------



## Tayyab (Jun 30, 2009)

True, but some people may not have access to a gym, or might want to have some equipment in there house if they can't make it to the gym. Therefore this would give them an oppurtunity to learn more about the product and see what other peoples view are on it. Also if someone is selling or buying something, then this would be a good way.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Use a gym now but I used to train at home due to babies.

My home gym in my garage

Marcy pro bench with home made modifications to allow seated pressing. Can just about squat off the back of it too.

ez bar, 6ft bar, tricep bar, dumbell's with screw thread - esential for being able to do pullovers etc. headstrap and chain, to work neck(rugby prop)

Lots of varying discs from .5 kilos to 20kgs. Most useful are 5's and 7.5's need lots of these for things like db shoulder pressing as anything over 7.5 are just too big and don't allow frm.

just checked and I got

4 0.5kg

4 1 kg

4 2.5kg

8 5kgs

12 7.5kgs

8 10kgs

4 15kgs

4 20kgs

Pull up frame with dip bars and leg raises pads

exercise bike

heavy bag

speed ball

Can do just about everything with this kit but its just not the same as going to a gym. Lose loads of time breaking down dumbelss etc. i was saving up to buy some powerblock dumbells but decided to put the money into gym membership instead. I am actually cringing at how much other bits of cr*p are in there and how much I must have spent over the years.

Getting enough stuff to be able to workout properly at home costs a small fortune, just go to a gym!


----------



## Tayyab (Jun 30, 2009)

BillC said:


> Use a gym now but I used to train at home due to babies.
> 
> My home gym in my garage
> 
> ...


This would be the exact conversation people should be having in that forum, discussing if they should buy equipment or use a gym, see if its worth it or not. Depending on there budget.


----------

